# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Joulukalenteri

## Waltsu

Joulukalenteri 2005 kertaa kuluneen vuoden tapahtumia joukkoliikenneaiheisin kuvin. Joka päivä uusi kuva aina jouluaattoon asti. 

Jännittävää joulun odotusta!

----------


## kal_luppi

Vuosi vaihtui ja uusi alkoi.
Kiitokset Ristolle Joulukalenterista!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

